# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann 16.33 OH avg



## Yes We Can! (Dec 12, 2011)

15.58, 17.81, 15.59, (18.65), (15.13)
On the second solve I could/should have done F T-Perm F' and it would have been solved but I chose to do OLL+F-Perm+fumble 
Whatever, not gonna complain, still got the NR after all!


----------



## Rama (Dec 12, 2011)

So next time: no fumble = better avg \o/


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 13, 2011)

Have scrambles? I might try to reconstruct.


----------



## Mal (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 13, 2011)

This time no messing around with the camera?


----------



## Brest (Dec 13, 2011)

Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve - 15.58



F2 L2 R2 F L2 F' R U' B U R' B F2 R F D F R F2	

y x2 // inspection 
(R' z') R z' R (x y) U z D'	 // cross 
z R U R' U' z' R U' R' // 1st pair 
y U' U' R U' R' // 2nd pair 
U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
z R U R U' R2 U R' U' z'	 // 4th pair 
U r U R' U R U' U' r' // OLL 
U x' R U' R z' R2 U' z U R z' R2 U' U' // PLL 
alg.garron


```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.58	54	3.47	66	4.24[/COLOR]
F2L	8.00	34	4.25	41	5.13
LL	7.58	20	2.64	25	3.30
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve - 17.81



F2 R2 U F2 L' F' U' L2 D2 B2 D R' B' L2 F R2 D2 U'	

y' // inspection 
U' R U' (y z2) R' F R // cross 
U' U' z U' R U // 1st pair 
R z' R U' R2 U' R // 2nd pair 
U' U' R U' R' (x y) R U' R U // 3rd pair 
x R z' R U' R' U' (x y) U' R' U z' // 4th pair 
U' U' x' z' U' R z R U' R' D' R U x // OLL 
U' R U' R' U R R y R U R' U' (x y) U' R U' y U' R U (z y') D' // PLL 
alg.garron


```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.81	62	3.48	78	4.38[/COLOR]
F2L	9.17	34	3.71	42	4.58
LL	8.64	28	3.24	36	4.17
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve - 15.59



F2 R2 B U2 B2 U' F' R' D2 U' L D' F L' F R' D2 L	

y2 x // inspection 
R U' x' z2 (U' D) z' U' R' z R U' R2 U R U R x' U' R' (x y) // Xcross 
U' y R U R' // 2nd pair 
(x y) R z' R' U' R	// 3rd pair 
U' U' R U' R' U' U' R U' R' // 4th pair 
U' R U' U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' U' R // OLL 
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U // PLL 
alg.garron


```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.59	61	3.91	69	4.43[/COLOR]
F2L	10.05	33	3.28	41	4.08
LL	5.54	28	5.05	28	5.05
```






Spoiler: 4th solve - (18.65)



F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R2 U2 F R B' D F U2 R' B2 D2 R' D' L'	

x' y' // inspection 
R U' x' U' z' U R' F U' R z2 // cross 
U' R' U R U' R' U' R z U' R U z' // 1st pair 
R' U R U R U R' // 2nd pair 
U' y U' R' U' R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair 
R U R' // 4th pair 
r' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' U' r // OLL 
U R' U' U' R U' U' R' F R U R' U' R' x U' R R x' U' U' // PLL 
alg.garron


```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.65	70	3.75	78	4.18[/COLOR]
F2L	11.08	39	3.52	45	4.06
LL	7.57	31	4.10	33	4.36
```






Spoiler: 5th solve - (15.13)



U2 L2 B' F L2 U B' L' B L' U' R' F' R' D L F R U'	

x // inspection
R' z' r' U' R z U' z // cross
U R U' R' U' z U R U' // 1st pair
U' R z' L // 2nd pair
U' R' U R U' U' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U' R' U' (x y) U' R U R U' R' z' L // 4th pair
U' U' R' U' R' x U R U' x' U R // OLL
U' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 (y z) U' R U R // PLL
alg.garron


```
step	time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.13	62	4.10	72	4.76[/COLOR]
F2L	8.93	37	4.14	44	4.93
LL	6.20	25	4.03	28	4.52
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (5/5)
step	time	htm	htps	etm	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.55	61.80	3.74	72.60	4.40[/COLOR]
F2L	9.45	35.40	3.78	42.60	4.55
LL	7.11	26.40	3.81	30.00	4.28
```


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have your 3x3 avg ER on vid?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 13, 2011)

@Brest: I knew, I could count on you!  Thank you so much!



amostay2004 said:


> Do you have your 3x3 avg ER on vid?


 Being uploaded in an hour or so!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes said:


> @Brest: I knew, I could count on you!  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Being uploaded in an hour or so!


 
Nice , must have been a great competition for you!


----------

